# Tis the season 2022!!



## set-the-drag

Well boys the weather is a warmin and the waters be open... With the warm up this week i know some of you crappie nuts will be seeing what's possible!! As always keep it fun, safe and friendly on my thread please and post them pics so bobber can have something to spank it to while he works and we catch fish😆. Lets see them slabs!!!!!!! Also any eyes or the rare yellow bellies are also welcome sights! 


GET AFTER EM!!!!!!!!


----------



## Specwar

Caught these last week at Atwood.


----------



## set-the-drag

Nice what were you using


----------



## Specwar




----------



## Specwar

Tipped with a medium minnow, off the bottom, very slow and jerky retrieval.


----------



## set-the-drag

Were they hugging deep?


----------



## partlyable

I got these last Sunday on the 70 degree day in 2-3 ft of water. They moved back out with the cold but a few warm days in a row they will be shallow again I am sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Specwar

set-the-drag said:


> Were they hugging deep?


Read my post above.


----------



## set-the-drag

Hell yeah nice little bunch right there


----------



## bobberbucket

I bet they eat today! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Might do some casting for eyes later try and get them spawn stagers


----------



## Bigfillet

In my opinion we are a few weeks away from good walleye wading after dark. What’s everyone else’s opinion?


----------



## set-the-drag

They are putting nets in mosquito tomorrow so id say its a fine time to start trying


----------



## nixmkt

Figured probably a touch early yet but couldn’t wait to give it a try. Only a start but hopefully won’t be too long now with the warm up this week and next. Not much along with her, an 8 ½” perch & couple dinks. All went back. Small plastics 3½’ under a bobber in 7 fow. Needed to be twitching & moving today.


----------



## 1MoreKast

Bigfillet said:


> In my opinion we are a few weeks away from good walleye wading after dark. What’s everyone else’s opinion?


I wouldn't wait that long...


----------



## troutmcallister

The time is now boys!


----------



## bobberbucket

troutmcallister said:


> The time is now boys!


I 2nd this motion! Time to get dirty with them plastics in the shallow water.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

More specifically North & eastern shorelines. 2.5-8fow. Pad stalks weeds shallow muddy flats where there’s mud bugs hatching there’s crappie feeding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutmcallister

Exactly what bobber said hit those shorelines that get that early spring sun!!


----------



## set-the-drag

Well no eyes tonight nice to take the walk though


----------



## nixmkt

Absolutely phenomenal afternoon today at a local NEO lake. Started in 9-10 fow and wasn’t getting anything fishing medium plastics 4½-6’ under a bobber. Water was 49 deg. Worked my way across the bay then got to 5-6 fow at the far end with temp of 52-54 and it was on! Could hardly keep two rods going. Caught well over 60 crappie, a dozen bass, and a couple decent gills. 2½’ under a bobber. Twitching then pause. Crappie were 8” – 13”. Kept my limit. At least a dozen 9-9½” were throwbacks.


----------



## set-the-drag




----------



## set-the-drag

Took a vacation day to finish the new crappie machine. Got her 90% done and ready for fun! Test run next week


----------



## ScumFrog

Me likey them lights


----------



## set-the-drag

No more damn head lamp! I'll be able to do my evening fishing in comfort and ease


----------



## Bass knuckles

set-the-drag said:


> Took a vacation day to finish the new crappie machine. Got her 90% done and ready for fun! Test run next week
> View attachment 485133
> View attachment 485134


That puppy is bad***


----------



## set-the-drag

I dumped some jack on this one. Powerdrive 70 I pilot, Hummingbird helix 7 mega di, new seats one with a new pedestal. Lights and rewire....... It got pricey


----------



## Bass knuckles

Worth it tho, life long friend right there! Lemme know when your ready to hit it! I’ll meet ya at ramp


----------



## set-the-drag

I'm going out for sure this week after work to flex the new muscle and break in the new equipment. Then I'll give the night bite a shot. All the other post im seeing that should be here 😉 tells me it could be productive


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

set-the-drag said:


> No more damn head lamp! I'll be able to do my evening fishing in comfort and ease


Till it’s mosquito season


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hatchetman

set-the-drag said:


> Took a vacation day to finish the new crappie machine. Got her 90% done and ready for fun! Test run next week
> View attachment 485133
> View attachment 485134



Love those seats!! Have em in my Lund 1675 tiller. Most comfortable seat I have ever had....


----------



## set-the-drag

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Till it’s mosquito season
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's why i put the green lights under the gunwhale and got a bug hat! If i don't have the head light on i don't get attacked


----------



## set-the-drag

Hatchetman said:


> Love those seats!! Have em in my Lund 1675 tiller. Most comfortable seat I have ever had....


They definitely are so comfortable and nice got sick of buying seats that have terrible backs that hurt after 20min sitting in them. Especially when you spend 100+ and its like sitting on plywood


----------



## nixmkt

Another enjoyable day crappie fishing. Same location as Fri and same program. Medium plastics 2 1/2’ under a bobber, 5-6 fow, twitching then pause. Slow start with the colder temps. Water was down to 46 in the morning but got up to 53 by mid-afternoon. Greater numbers today but smaller in size. Caught 130 crappie, half dozen bass & 1 gill. Had simultaneous hookups on the two poles several times.


----------



## set-the-drag

Tried it out last night the action was good all smalls but soon as the sun set it was over not even a nibble


----------



## snag

This cold front coming in won’t help, maybe push the bigger ones out deeper.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Yup it will be a week or so


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

May give her a go this evening after work if I can get out early enough. I know where they are hiding


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nixmkt

Tried a different lake this morning but didn’t take too long to figure out they hadn’t come in there yet so went back to the lake where I was Friday and yesterday. Same bay, same program. Way slower though today. Several lulls of very few or none. Likely a combination of the cooler temps and fishing pressure. Water was 48-49 all day. After one longer lull took a trip around to a few other spots but got nothing so went back and continued. Ended up caught 56 crappie and 5 bass. Only kept 10 crappie. Seem to be getting more and more smalls.


----------



## set-the-drag

Right on! You got a good spot


----------



## nixmkt

set-the-drag said:


> Right on! You got a good spot


Definitely. But it actually is one of bobberbucket’s spots that he shared with me along with a lot of his knowledge. Fish2Win has shared some of his knowledge with me too. While I have invested considerable time and effort developing my own techniques and tricks, my abilities in catching crappie have been substantially improved by both of them. Gotten much better but still learning.


----------



## bobberbucket

nixmkt said:


> Definitely. But it actually is one of bobberbucket’s spots that he shared with me along with a lot of his knowledge. Fish2Win has shared some of his knowledge with me too. While I have invested considerable time and effort developing my own techniques and tricks, my abilities in catching crappie have been substantially improved by both of them. Gotten much better but still learning.


Your making me want to quit this stupid job! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Do it don't be a puss 😆


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

This is why we all know that BB is the man! Btw, anyone know if there’s any ice left? Asking for a friend…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nixmkt

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> This is why we all know that BB is the man! Btw, anyone know if there’s any ice left? Asking for a friend…


Idk, who cares, I'm catching nice spring crappie!


----------



## bobberbucket

nixmkt said:


> Idk, who cares, I'm catching nice spring crappie!


Wash your mouth out with soap. Everyone cares about ice fishing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Minnesota maybe still has some


----------



## set-the-drag

Hey wait.... NO ICE TALK ON TIS THE SEASON!!! Just kidding but id have to think you'd have to get damn near there to see ice


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

set-the-drag said:


> Hey wait.... NO ICE TALK ON TIS THE SEASON!!! Just kidding but id have to think you'd have to get damn near there to see ice


Still 30+” on lake of the woods I know


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

What's that drive time?


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

set-the-drag said:


> What's that drive time?


Lol like 16 hours. I fish a lake about 3 hours north every year. It’s a haul


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Nope...... No....... Hell no lol. I cant handle more than 4 in a car anymore. I wouldn't be able to walk after that drive!


----------



## joekacz

Devil’s Lake,ND…I’ll bet you can still ice it there…


----------



## snag

I saw recent videos of guys driving their huts off the lake in a half foot of water on the snow trail. And drilling a hole and it’s filling up with water before they get through.. time to quit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

set-the-drag said:


> View attachment 485373
> 
> Nope...... No....... Hell no lol. I cant handle more than 4 in a car anymore. I wouldn't be able to walk after that drive!


Lol we do 19-20 hours one way every fall. Hard to beat the fishing. World class muskie, pike, smallie, walleye fishery. Even world class lake trout but we never target them. Speaking of, anyone familiar with NW Ontario lake trout in October? Lol could use some tips, want to attempt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nixmkt

Since no one’s been posting (other than about ice fishing  ) assumed nothing going on elsewhere so not worth trying anywhere else. Went back to my same spot, same program. Slow again and smaller again but caught 53 crappie, 5 bass and a bonus 8” perch. Kept 19 crappie. Water was 48-49 again. Nippy with that wind today. Had to break out the hand warmers. My fingers just can’t take very much cold anymore.


----------



## ScumFrog

Healthy lookin fishes!


----------



## nixmkt

ScumFrog said:


> Healthy lookin fishes!


Even the 8" & 8½” were chunky. Only a few dinks were thin.


----------



## Gotworms

Big chetec had 38 inches as of last Sunday probably still on it


----------



## set-the-drag

nixmkt said:


> Since no one’s been posting (other than about ice fishing  ) assumed nothing going on elsewhere so not worth trying anywhere else. Went back to my same spot, same program. Slow again and smaller again but caught 53 crappie, 5 bass and a bonus 8” perch. Kept 19 crappie. Water was 48-49 again. Nippy with that wind today. Had to break out the hand warmers. My fingers just can’t take very much cold anymore.
> View attachment 485446
> 
> View attachment 485447
> 
> View attachment 485448
> 
> View attachment 485449
> 
> View attachment 485450


Daaaaammmnnn you are going to catch all the crappie!!


----------



## Specwar

Don’t think so😁


----------



## set-the-drag

Son beach.... I need some decent weather this weekend is going to f it all up i just want to hit some pigs


----------



## ScumFrog

Nope. Specwar got the last two in stock🤪


----------



## Bass knuckles

Scum…. I need that Stewart trip in my life! I’ve been working to hard this year


----------



## ScumFrog

I’ll get ahold of you later today knuckles. My work is starting to pick up at the wrong time 😤


----------



## Bass knuckles

ScumFrog said:


> I’ll get ahold of you later today knuckles. My work is starting to pick up at the wrong time 😤


💪💪👊👊💨💨


----------



## archerjay1

Whelp I'm chomping at the bit as well. I was sitting on this jem I picked up from my buddy that sat upside down on horses in my back yard for almost 2 years and played the procrastination game but, I finally worked my tail off last year to get her done. I chose the blue for the inside not sure how that's gonna be when the bugs come out but only time will tell. I'm keeping her all electric and got my first lithium which I'm stoked about. I like the idea about the green outside lights for sure that STD has. Gotta see how she's gonna suck up the energy first b4 adding more draw.


----------



## archerjay1

Ok so the color may change to either red or yellow. Of course now I research what lights deter bugs and as far as I can tell it's yellow or red. Anyone have experience with either?


----------



## set-the-drag

Yeah.... Skeeters don't give a F what color your lights are haha. I have found the lights close to the water will bring the flies right to the water which is the point anyway to get all the feeder fish in and it keeps them off you until you put your head light on.


----------



## nixmkt

Red will allow you to see again in the dark immediately or very quickly when they are turned off. When I was catfishing at night I had a headlamp with a red light for that reason. Also added a red filter to the flashlight. Don’t remember if they actually drew mosquitoes. Never had either on very long, only when necessary. Have always heard yellow lights are not supposed to draw them.


----------



## HappySnag

set-the-drag said:


> What's that drive time?


you fly there,i think there is casino there.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

archerjay1 said:


> Ok so the color may change to either red or yellow. Of course now I research what lights deter bugs and as far as I can tell it's yellow or red. Anyone have experience with either?


Have no issues with mosquitoes with my red led’s. The white stern light is a different story.


----------



## nixmkt

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Have no issues with mosquitoes with my red led’s. The white stern light is a different story. ...


I put a 1/2“ wide strip of duct tape on the globe shielding the bright filament directly in line with my eyes while in my seat. Also cover the globe with four white plastic 3 oz bathroom glasses nested together. Still visibly glows white but reduces the brightness substantially. Then remove them for full brightness if/when anyone starts approaching me within a reasonable distance.


----------



## set-the-drag

This weather sucks a fat one.... 70 Wednesday. Gotta love spring in ohio


----------



## nixmkt

And only for two days then back to 40s and freezing nights. Could be well into next week before things pick back up. Plenty of time to fix up all the little nuances that you found on the new crappie machine initial shakedown cruise.


----------



## set-the-drag

Yeah had a squirter haha adding more rod holders and calking some forgotten screw holes i missed. New equipment is bad ass don't regret the purchase


----------



## set-the-drag

I'll be at it one of the nights if the wind cooperates


----------



## set-the-drag

Welp its cold AF and going to make fishing this week tough.


----------



## nixmkt

It is all IHD’s fault with his infatuation of being on ice in mid/late March!


----------



## Bigfillet

I’m with IHD. I’d love to still be on the ice this time of the year. It’s been about 6 or 7 years since I ice fished late March.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

I saw some ice this morning that I’m sure BB could walk on!! Keep it coming! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

No no no no!!! Stop it!!!! Tis the season no more ice ju ju no more i say!!


----------



## set-the-drag

I want 70° sunshine and calm winds damnit


----------



## ScumFrog

I love ice fishing but right now I’ll settle for 65 and cloudy with a tiny breeze.


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> No no no no!!! Stop it!!!! Tis the season no more ice ju ju no more i say!!


 It’s not even me this time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> It’s not even me this time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> It’s not even me this time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See what you've DONE!!!! now everyone wants ice all year and its YOUR FAULT lol


----------



## nixmkt

Back to spring fishing! Wasn’t too optimistic for today with the cold cold temps we’ve had the last few days but figured would be the only half-decent day to go this week. Was a cold and very slow start and still fairly slow all day. Local NEO lake. 5 – 6 fow. Water was 44 in morning but got up to 50 by afternoon. Main lake was 47 on way in. No crappie but found some perch. Nothing big, all 7 – 9 ½“. Medium plastics 3’ under a bobber. They wanted it twitched then sit for a little bit. Caught 15 & kept 6.


----------



## set-the-drag

Nice!!!!


----------



## nixmkt

Pretty quiet here. Ice talk could get started again unless something gets posted to keep it in its place.


----------



## set-the-drag

No posts from me till next week im occupied all weekend. Nix how come you ain't out


----------



## nixmkt

Been doing my part. How about everybody else? 

With the crappy weather and poor conditions, getting the taxes done and taking care of some to do list items so can get back out when things improve, hopefully next week. And only weekdays for me!


----------



## set-the-drag

Yeah I got kid parties taxes on Sunday not that I would want to be going out anyway with how crappy the weather is think about maybe heading out hopefully either next week on Wednesday or Thursday after a few days of improved weather hopefully get that water temperature in the right range for some frisky fish


----------



## archerjay1

Man y'all are talkin about this weather and I'm over it as well. Thinking about getting my littles out from shore this afternoon/evening. Looks like the only day I'm going to be able to get out and not need my rain suit. Seeing as how I work outdoors it's very possible I will be getting the canoe out Wednesday or Thursday in the warm rain. It looks like spring fishing is gonna be a soggy one this year. Ehhhh oh well a little rain never hurt anyone. Digging the reports and pics. Hopefully things will work out and the cows are up today and we will have some pics to share as well.


----------



## set-the-drag

Rain is supposed to move in around 9p so if you plan on being out late bring a coat


----------



## archerjay1

Yup I saw that. Rain gear goes where the fishing pole does this time of year


----------



## set-the-drag

What are you after


----------



## archerjay1

Whelp didn't make it, but the Ole spring night eyes. I will make it out during the week in the evenings for sure.


----------



## nixmkt

Apparently you weren’t the only one archerjay1 but somewhat unimaginable that NO ONE was fishing yesterday.  Seemed a pretty decent day with ok temps and some sun warming the water.


----------



## CRB

Did get out for the first time at pleasant hill, got 2 smallies and some small perch on jiggin raps, them bass hit like freaking saugeye, water was pretty decent and 45 degrees


----------



## nixmkt

Didn’t get out till late morning today, just in time for the rain to start. Began pretty light and more of an annoyance but coupled with the 38 - 40 deg temp became fairly unpleasant before too long as it picked up some. Only stayed little over an hour since wasn’t catching that much. No crappie, 8 perch, 6½ – 8½”, couple 10½” bass and a redear. All went back. Medium plastics, 3 ½’ under a bobber, 5 – 6 fow. Water was 46 deg.


----------



## nixmkt

Cold start this morning but 38 and sun is way better than the 40 and rain yesterday. Ended up fairly pleasant later. Local Akron area lake. Not much catching but a nice day. Got to see a kingfisher make a few swoops into the water too. Tried many spots but not much. Saw some others catching a few smalls but didn’t look like much either. Needs to get warm and stay warm for a while. Apparently won’t be this week though. Caught 4 crappie, 7–8½“, 7 perch, 7–10½“, 8 bass, 9–11” and a couple redears. Medium plastics 1½-3½’ under a bobber, 3–7 fow at various spots. Water started at 46 and was 52 at the one spot when left. Had the one perch in the basket but it went back since no others.


----------



## set-the-drag

Thursday looks good. The shallows should hit mid 50s by then the big girls will probably be still hanging on the edges


----------



## set-the-drag

Anybody out??? I need to see some fish damnit!!!


----------



## set-the-drag

After wiring my living room and daughters room puck lights yesterday i sat in my garage for probably an hr just staring at the boat... Wishing..... Wanting


----------



## Moo Juice

set-the-drag said:


> After wiring my living room and daughters room puck lights yesterday i sat in my garage for probably an hr just staring at the boat... Wishing..... Wanting


Waiting.


----------



## John Boat

Moo Juice said:


> Waiting.


Don’t wish want or wait, get out and catch fish....last night, 8-9’


----------



## 1MoreKast

John Boat said:


> Don’t wish want or wait, get out and catch fish....last night, 8-9’


I saw the eyes on the newspaper and already knew who the post was from. Nice work as usual John Boat!


----------



## nixmkt

Finally got more crappie. Local Akron area lake. Lots of action. Caught 56. BUT, almost all were smalls, 6-8½“. Only could keep four. Small plastics, 2½’ under a bobber. 4½-6 fow. Water was 48-49 deg. Hopefully more come in tonight. Cold tomorrow night till Monday likely gonna move em back out again though.


----------



## bobberbucket

John Boat said:


> Don’t wish want or wait, get out and catch fish....last night, 8-9’
> View attachment 486199


I crossed the bridge 6x today. And I’d be lying if I didn’t say I was scanning the water for you every time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Boat

bobberbucket said:


> I crossed the bridge 6x today. And I’d be lying if I didn’t say I was scanning the water for you every time!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Too many whitecaps for me yesterday, then rain at prime time. 🥴


----------



## set-the-drag

Going to give it a shot tonight see what happens


----------



## set-the-drag

Serendipity..... Possibly!!! Google photos sent me a remember this week photo montage and the first one was 20 crappie caught this very day.... Let's see


----------



## John Boat

Just f


bobberbucket said:


> I crossed the bridge 6x today. And I’d be lying if I didn’t say I was scanning the water for you every time!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just for you BB a few newspaper eyes 👀


----------



## archerjay1

It's awesome you used the obituary page


----------



## bobberbucket

John Boat said:


> View attachment 486299
> 
> View attachment 486300
> 
> Just f
> 
> Just for you BB a few newspaper eyes
> View attachment 486298


Epic sunset to boot! Good stuff JB!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob

Yep...those sunset pix are beautiful.


----------



## John Boat

Lil' Rob said:


> Yep...those sunset pix are beautiful.





archerjay1 said:


> It's awesome you used the obituary page


Hoped someone would ‘catch ‘ that. 🤭


----------



## nixmkt

set-the-drag said:


> Going to give it a shot tonight see what happens





set-the-drag said:


> Serendipity..... Possibly!!! Google photos sent me a remember this week photo montage and the first one was 20 crappie caught this very day.... Let's see


Well caught 20 yesterday but only two weren’t smalls. Was slower but similar to Wednesday. Only stayed the morning to avoid the coming rains.


----------



## nixmkt

Lil' Rob said:


> Yep...those sunset pix are beautiful.





bobberbucket said:


> I crossed the bridge 6x today. And I’d be lying if I didn’t say I was scanning the water for you every time!



They certainly are. Fish are pretty nice too!

BB, when are you going to stop crossing over bridges and start fishing under one of them?


----------



## nixmkt

Sun was nice early this morning but cold breeze wasn’t. Really cut into you when it got cloudy. Quit a little after noon. Caught 19 but only could keep 8 and nothing big. Local Akron area lake. Small plastics 2½‘ under a bobber. 4½-6 fow with a muck bottom. Water started at 48-49 and was 50 when left.


----------



## set-the-drag

Welp it was slow and cold. Got a couple but nothing great


----------



## bobberbucket

nixmkt said:


> They certainly are. Fish are pretty nice too!
> 
> BB, when are you going to stop crossing over bridges and start fishing under one of them?


Could be awhile my free time is pretty limited.  I’ll just have to live vicariously through these postings.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mosquitopat

nixmkt said:


> Sun was nice early this morning but cold breeze wasn’t. Really cut into you when it got cloudy. Quit a little after noon. Caught 19 but only could keep 8 and nothing big. Local Akron area lake. Small plastics 2½‘ under a bobber. 4½-6 fow with a muck bottom. Water started at 48-49 and was 50 when left.
> View attachment 486350
> 
> View attachment 486351
> 
> View attachment 486352
> 
> View attachment 486353


nice post "Nix" ....


----------



## allwayzfishin

Got out for a couple hours early this morning on foot. Fished for gills with panfish magnets and did pretty good. Caught quite a few biggins and all fish were released. Forgot how much fun these are on 2lb test and a super ultra light rod. Hopefully in the near future I'll drag the boat down to work and try portage lakes in the morning after my shift ends for those crappie.


----------



## set-the-drag

Welp tomorrow evening looks fishy. Going to give it hell


----------



## nixmkt

Hope so. Going give it another try tomorrow too. Delayed heading out this morning until after the initial rain went past. Was hoping all the sun yesterday would have helped things recover from the latest colder temps. Apparently not where I was. Only stayed a little over an hour since wasn’t getting anything and more rain was coming. Water was 49.


----------



## crappieboo420

I know one thing .. this terrible weather did a number on the fish at Springfield. Live bait only bite.


----------



## set-the-drag

But they are biting


----------



## set-the-drag

Ok someone has to post a few pictures!! This beautiful day so far and no pics isn't very encouraging


----------



## nixmkt

Likely going to take a few warm days and nights to get things going again. Was discouraging to see almost no one shore fishing this morning. Not a good sign. Saw one guy come and only stay a short time. Saw one other boat crappie fishing. Didn’t look like they were doing much either and they left before me. Water was 48-49 to start and surprisingly up to 55-56 some places with the sun by lunchtime, but still next to nothing. Looks like it’s up to you tonight Set!


----------



## set-the-drag

I'm gonna give it hell! To nice of an evening not to!


----------



## durpdurp41

I finally made it out yesterday. Didn't feel like dragging the boat out so I fished from shore. Got somewhere around 40 bluegill all on gulp minnows. Pretty sure the crappie slid back out into deeper water. Beautiful day to be out. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## nixmkt

set-the-drag said:


> I'm gonna give it hell! To nice of an evening not to!


And???


----------



## set-the-drag

Not good only had 7 takers all small wasn't marking anything great they be hiding


----------



## Salt man

Nimi culvert producing nice fish last night. Some smalls but mainly 10-13”. Lost a BIG one. C+R.


----------



## archerjay1

Man it sure is a tough one this year...the weather is ridiculous. Made it out to pymy casting last Friday and only 1. Missed a couple strikes but that was it.


----------



## set-the-drag

Temps need to improve for sure. And rain water isnt helping. Long term forecast looks like dog s#!+ so far my favorite fishing season is not going very good. Looks like its gonna be a may crappie year


----------



## ScumFrog

Here’s an interesting read for anyone after crappie. Crappies by Degrees


----------



## nixmkt

That was interesting and informative! Thanks ScumFrog.


----------



## snag

Went wading at west branch tonight during a rain front coming through, nada but had a nice Muskie roll in front of me. Water temperature was 48 degrees.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

ScumFrog said:


> Here’s an interesting read for anyone after crappie. Crappies by Degrees
> I like that article yhe only thing i don't see them factor is the damn rain fluctuations and how that affects them. I've had 50°+ and its usually true that they are acting on the bite but the rains and heavy flow has shut it down


----------



## ScumFrog

That’s Ohio set- the-drag. Lol. I think we’re all guilty of trying to cure cabin fever as quickly as possible. Once we get more warmer temps in a more stable pattern everything will pan out. I’m usually lost in the woods looking for morels until around the 2nd week of May and then I get the boat out to search for crappie. Probably late or even post spawn by then but hey if I get my freezer full of both I’m happier than a carp in a septic tank.


----------



## set-the-drag

Yeah buddy! Keep up the good work on the woodland gold btw you got me excited with your find this week!


----------



## ScumFrog

Lol. That’s my early spot. It’s usually about 1-2weels ahead of my other spots


----------



## set-the-drag

I know i had to hold myself back. I wanted to say screw the bad fishing right now and go on a hike but my spots don't do anything till the may apples are up


----------



## allwayzfishin

I've only found one morel in lake county. Lol. Found it late last spring. I left it alone and hopefully I get there earlier this spring to find some I can actually pick. Still never ate one yet. Fingers crossed. I did however catch 5 crappie and 4 Perch yesterday morning at Mogadore. Had my transducer tilted from beaching the yak to pee. Was wondering why I didn't mark fish the last part of the day. Lol. So I went back to where I actually did mark fish and that's when I caught them with a slip float and Minnie in 12fow. Didn't want any soft plastics. Threw everything back. Gonna take my Lil electric boat and livescope in there nest time after this weather stabilize. Should be fun. Saw a huge school of shad get pounded by bass near shore. Paddled over an saw the big balls of shad swimming in circles. Wish I had my cast net. Im gonna figure this lake out more this year. I seen pics off 7lbers caught 2021 ice season and another one caught two weeks ago. Pretty beautiful lake tbh. Yesterday was the first time I actually covered a bit of water besides ice fishing it a few times. Has anyone ever camped out on one of the islands?


----------



## set-the-drag

Man your going to love them! I almost look forward to them more than crappie fishing!!


----------



## snag

I’m sure people have camped on the islands, but not legally, city of Akron and now the DNR managing the area wouldn’t allow it. Could catfish all night from it all night I bet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScumFrog

Crappie n shrooms in my pants I go boomz 🤪. One of my favorite times of the year. Especially now that my son is old enough to cast and bait his own hook. He’s been shroomin with me since he could walk. Little guy always finds the ones his old man’s eyes can’t see from 6ft up.


----------



## set-the-drag

I got the woman hooked. If we do shore crappie she walks around finding me morels its perfect


----------



## Lil' Rob

We drew the duck blind on the east side of the big island to the north one year...didn't know there was anyone there camping when we arrived until my dog took off to the interior right to where they were set up...dog scared the crap out them running around in the dark...nearly knocked the one guy out of his hammock when he ran under/through it...they left a short while later.


----------



## ScumFrog

Made it out to ol’ moggy today to brave the wind in my waders. A big F that wind!! Managed to find an isolated cove and caught a small bass. Had some gills nibbling. Saw a fella about 100yds away and it looked like he had a pattern figured out. Now it’s back into hibernation until late next week lol


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Hoping to actually fish this upcoming weekend. Feels like it’s been years. I wonder what it’s like. I’ll be dreaming all week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

No kidding. This spring sucks


----------



## kit carson

Sucks with a capital S

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fat Bill

Just got back from the Cleveland airport after dropping my bride off for her annual trip to Arizona. Spent half the trip from Cleveland airport to Austintown driving at 25-35 miles an hour frantically trying to find the turnpike. It was as bad as any blizzard I drove in during the last 60 years of driving. I thought this was supposed to be spring. Where is that global warming that I keep hearing about?


----------



## nixmkt

Stopped at North Res. for a few casts on the way home from the store early afternoon today. Water appears to be down about a foot likely for the dam repairs. Saw one bass boat out on the water. No one else was shore fishing. Didn’t stay very long. Not looking very good for a while yet as the saga continues. Once again a few warm days but then back to colder temps next week.


----------



## set-the-drag

Well I'll be at it the next 2 nights something has to give


----------



## durpdurp41

Took a break from the walleye and decided to shore fish. Easily got 100+ fish over 5 hours. Everything was catch and release. The key was to downsize. Guys around me weren't catching much. I gave one guy my setup and he started catching. 1/64 ounce jig head with a 1" gulp minnow. Fished 3-5 feet of water in the sun. I mostly caught them when the wind was blowing. If it stopped so did the bite. Did much better than I expected and it was beautiful this afternoon. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1MoreKast

Hot bite in the morning. Enough for a meal. Plenty others thrown back including a 14”!


----------



## nixmkt

Finally found some this morning in one location after moving around many times. Mostly smalls and all went back. Appears a very meager number were starting to move back in but that likely will be reversed with the colder temps coming once again. Local Akron area lake. Small plastics 1½’ under a bobber. 3-3½ fow. Water was 61-63 deg.


----------



## set-the-drag

Frustrated over the weekend lack of production. Water never broke the 60 mark and rhe fish just weren't having it... F my life i hate this spring what a joke. Bout to just get in Erie mode i guess idk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Hey at least you have time to fish lol. All I do is work and pay bills nowadays lol. Then on my day off it's laundry, yardwork, maintenance on vehicles or something pops up. Life isn't supposed to be like this...lol


----------



## set-the-drag

allwayzfishin said:


> Hey at least you have time to fish lol. All I do is work and pay bills nowadays lol. Then on my day off it's laundry, yardwork, maintenance on vehicles or something pops up. Life isn't supposed to be like this...lol


Yeah i got a few lucky days the kid certainly makes it difficult to momma bear always has plans to do some "fun" stuff every weekend. Can't wait till my girls a little older so her and daddy can just go fishing every weekend 😉 😁. Damn house work does blow. I always thought id be a gun hoe to work on my house now its just a never-ending nightmare that is draining me mentally and financially!! I liked renting a house much more haha


----------



## nixmkt

Found a few more this morning. Similar story to yesterday. Thought things had improved when caught the biggest one on the second cast but that idea disappeared before very long though. Guess going to have to start following rockytop around Mogadore.


----------



## set-the-drag

I heard that


----------



## set-the-drag

Went yesterday and man do o regret that decision..... Blowing and cold as a mofo. Couldn't hide from it so i trolled sideways for a few hrs. Nothing.. Finally got to a area where there was no wind and worked some shore timber. Couple bites and a small crap and a small gill. Going to try Monday i think


----------



## Lil' Rob

Yeah...Temps dropped quickly yesterday late afternoon into evening...wind was more than forecasted...still managed 12 keepers (over 10") including one at 14.25"...all deep near bottom in 16-19' of water.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Hit the river this weekend, didn't get skunked but man was it a tough bite. Biggest went 4lbs. Tried for crappie in the docks, nothing. Then a guy from the marina told me they dredged the other day and tore all kinds of stuff out. Guess those crappie won't be in there anytime soon. Gonna be awhile before I can get out again. Hopefully by then the bite picks up.


----------



## set-the-drag

Damn Adam! Nice pig


----------



## JayW

that's not a crappie...


----------



## troutmcallister

Hit mosquito on Saturday morning landed bout 50 or so crappie kept 25all in deep water staging areas


----------



## set-the-drag

JayW said:


> View attachment 487717
> that's not a crappie...


That happened to me Friday


----------



## crappieboo420

Ended with one big beautiful girl for the night alsomanaged to lose a nice three pound bass in the pads as well. I’m the champ at losing bass in the pads. Both fish came on a chartreuse twister a foot and a half deep. Casted every inch of pads on the lakemore side of Springfield.


----------



## set-the-drag

Welp looks like this b.s. weather is keeping me off the water today...... Thought it was going to be warmer


----------



## John Boat

set-the-drag said:


> Welp looks like this b.s. weather is keeping me off the water today...... Thought it was going to be warmer


Sorry STD, today’s weather was too much.....🤔


----------



## set-the-drag

Didn't look like that by me till 730. I actually thought it was going to rain again


----------



## JayW

set-the-drag said:


> That happened to me Friday


I like when that happens. Hit on a mini crank in 18ft while I was moving between spots. Biggest cat I've ever caught. 

I did end up with about 40 dink crappie, only one over 8". Nice to actually catch some fish this spring.


----------



## set-the-drag

Lol i don't! I always think i got a record crappie or a eye for a few seconds then i realize its a big stinky cat! I was minnow bobbin in 3fow for crappie and i see my float just zoom under was thinking it was a pig but nope probably 18" bull


----------



## Lil' Rob

They do trick you for a few seconds.


----------



## JayW

set-the-drag said:


> Lol i don't! I always think i got a record crappie or a eye for a few seconds then i realize its a big stinky cat! I was minnow bobbin in 3fow for crappie and i see my float just zoom under was thinking it was a pig but nope probably 18" bull


Yeah bullheads suck, but a channel cat over 10lbs on light gear? That's pretty awesome, at least for me!


----------



## set-the-drag

I guess i have it happen so much it just aggravates the hell out of me cuz i generally am using light line and hooks so something breaks half the time and we all know how much fun that isn't!! It is fun when you ain't catching a damn thing though gets the blood pumping and hopes up lol. The last few years I've lost probably 200$ in cranks trolling for crappie and eyes them bigs will straight blow 10lb mono right apart. I know they were probably real monsters like 15lb+ cuz i never had any pike or eye do that and I've caught some monsters. Damn big cats run and pull like a GD Rodeo bull with his boys in a twist and somehow will inevitably find a hole or a tree to wrap around. I have a love hate with them mostly hate haha


----------



## crappieboo420

I only got one today but she sure was a beautiful fish!!


----------



## nixmkt

Sure has been tough and disappointing for a while. This spring has been extreme. Memory isn’t what it used to be but don’t recall ever having 80s and 30s in the same week two weeks in a row. Forecast is looking pretty good though. Showing going to be getting warm and staying warm for more than a couple days. Hopefully things will be improving.

Found some today that weren’t dinks but still pretty slow. Only got six but smallest was 10½”. Local Akron area lake. Medium plastics 4½’ & 5’ under a bobber in 9-10 fow. Water was 57-59 deg.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

set-the-drag said:


> I guess i have it happen so much it just aggravates the hell out of me cuz i generally am using light line and hooks so something breaks half the time and we all know how much fun that isn't!! It is fun when you ain't catching a damn thing though gets the blood pumping and hopes up lol. The last few years I've lost probably 200$ in cranks trolling for crappie and eyes them bigs will straight blow 10lb mono right apart. I know they were probably real monsters like 15lb+ cuz i never had any pike or eye do that and I've caught some monsters. Damn big cats run and pull like a GD Rodeo bull with his boys in a twist and somehow will inevitably find a hole or a tree to wrap around. I have a love hate with them mostly hate haha


I fish Alum a bunch and is why I troll with 20# power pro. Between the big cats and musky, not to mention I can get deeper with shorter leads. I mainly troll the shorelines for saugeye and your constantly swerving in and out of the cuts.


----------



## set-the-drag

Tried to go for it after work with weather man saying rain not till 10. Got out at 530 and off by 630 because of the rain. Couple bites on the garlands but i thing it was baby gills cuz i couldn't hook on a bitty. Bright warm sunny days soon once that water hits 65 I'll be posting some pigs mark my word


----------



## crappieboo420

I Had a fun 3 hours at Springfield ended with 7 these two was my biggest. Same as the other day twisters under a bobber!


----------



## Lil' Rob

Gonna chase some in the morning 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

I’m heading out myself


----------



## set-the-drag

Well it picked up for sure! I took the wife and kid out for a few hrs and in about an hr or so i got 4 pigs and lost 1 at the boat all went back going for it tomorrow


----------



## OptOutside440

Fished Ladue this morning and it was a big zero. Not even a bite. Fished north and south of 422. Talked to a couple guys and they caught a catfish. I would have been better off going to Punderson for the stocked trout.


----------



## set-the-drag

Or mosquito


----------



## OptOutside440

set-the-drag said:


> Or mosquito


Yeah I just was trying to stay close to home with gas prices, but I will try mosquito this week.


----------



## set-the-drag

Yeah either skito or the branch if you're looking for something besides catfish. Ladue has gotten pretty loaded with cats


----------



## B Ron 11

OptOutside440 said:


> Fished Ladue this morning and it was a big zero. Not even a bite. Fished north and south of 422. Talked to a couple guys and they caught a catfish. I would have been better off going to Punderson for the stocked trout.


Try the Auburn rd area in the sticks.


----------



## nixmkt

Well since hardly much of anything is being posted, got 15 of these monsters this morning around a submerged tree in 5 fow. Local Akron area lake. Small plastics 2½’ under a bobber. Water was 59 deg. Wind was a pain though. Took almost constant finagling to keep close without getting totally blown into it or away.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Monsters...maybe not...but bet it was still fun.


----------



## snag

Went wading at a local lake in the wood today and yesterday, crappie are moving in, minnows one day and some plastics today. Few perch and bass, one bass was 15 inches , no pictures not about to drop my phone in the drink. 9 to one 11 inch one .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

No big crappie today but did catch this on my first cast today on gulp


----------



## c. j. stone

Went to Wft 8-9 pm from shore. Crappie “scattered” in shallows, not spawning far as I can tell. Some other shore fishers abt the same on minnows. Got(released) what’s been my norm since the monsoons stopped last Sat-FOUR! All the standard 8”er cookie cutters with shoulders. Maribou jig under a bobber 2-3’. Water level back near normal. Water warming nicely it seems. Lots of near shore fish activity(gills feeding?) “Gangum busters“ by Friday!


----------



## set-the-drag

Got on them pretty good last night lots of smalls handful of keepers first one i caught was a slob as you can see in the picture. I think we brought home 10 or so


----------



## JiggingJacks

Did pretty good on Sunday, weather was beautiful and fish were willing to bite. Everything was shallow, hoping to get out again soon. Good luck everyone


----------



## Lil' Rob

crappieboo420 said:


> No big crappie today but did catch this on my first cast today on gulp
> View attachment 488190


Nice eater!


----------



## snag

Back at it this morning, hitting much better today, all on plastics so much easier than hauling bait. 9 inch to a few 10plus.








A few females were really mushy on the egg department, there going to dump them this week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

Only fished for an hour but got around 30 and this nice one.


----------



## set-the-drag

Well after the cutting i was able to stuff a quart bag full for the freezer


----------



## set-the-drag

Well last night was ok managed one 14 or 15"er and the rest were 8-10 between me and my brother we took home 15 or so would have been better if we didn't run out of bait and someone wasn't unintentionally blocking us out of our go to spot but we go close enough to still pick some. Lots of smalls! Went through 4 dozen minnows in a couple hrs. Tried trolling and plastics for a while but neither produced they wanted the real deal.


----------



## nixmkt

Enjoyable day on the water today. Caught over 120. Kept 22. Vast majority were smalls though. Frustrating but still fun to catch. Was quitting after getting 73 that were only 6–8½” with only a couple 9”+ then finally found an area with some nicer ones on the way back so stayed longer. Even faster action but still quite a few smalls. Got a little upset after had another 12” flip itself back in from the tray in the middle of the boat while trying to get a pic. Local Akron area lake. Small plastics 2½‘ under a bobber in 5-8 fow. Water was 70-72 deg.


----------



## allwayzfishin

Hit the marina by my house for a couple hours. Did pretty good with soft plastics under a float tipped with nibbles.


----------



## kit carson

Good job, glad to see you finally got out

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone

c. j. stone said:


> Went to Wft 8-9 pm from shore. Crappie “scattered” in shallows, not spawning far as I can tell. Some other shore fishers abt the same on minnows. Got(released) what’s been my norm since the monsoons stopped last Sat-FOUR! All the standard 8”er cookie cutters with shoulders. Maribou jig under a bobber 2-3’. Water level back near normal. Water warming nicely it seems. Lots of near shore fish activity(gills feeding?) “Gangum busters“ by Friday!


Other than one “epic” crappie evening at Mogadore this week, next day, the fish had left the wood! Spawn has not happened/started at Wft,(at least where “I’ve found them” in past years)! Did the water warm TOO fast??(Suppose a possibility on smaller inland lakes?) Had a year like this couple yrs. back. Went for crappie, gills were bedding there!


----------



## snag

Was wading the brush this week at WBRANCH, Wednesday was on, water temperature 62.7, went Friday morning less fish and temperature was 70.5 waist deep water. Quite a few eggs oozing out . Seems like a quick spawn in that area.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Pulled a all nighter and wasn't what i expected. Probably 200 small crappie only 6 good keepers i never had that many dinks in one night i should have had a cooler full of crappie it was frustrating. Hopefully the bigger ones come up soon


----------



## ScumFrog

Took my son out to a local puddle for a last minute trip. They were on fire the last 2 hours of light. Mostly cookie cutter 8”-9”but we kept the thicker ones with a few 10-12” in there. My son caught his first unassisted catch and then bam bam bam he’s hooked for good now lol. Every day on the water is a blessing but these are the days that God makes extra special.


----------



## Moo Juice

You got that right! Congratulations! Nice haul.


----------



## nixmkt

His face says it all!


----------



## Bprice1031

We made it out to a local lake this Saturday. Threw every type of plastic I had at them and couldn't get anything going. Got tired of watching my wife catch fish so I switched to minnows.  Ended up finally getting on the board. We ended up keeping a dozen and left because of the sun and heat!


----------



## nixmkt

Didn't head out till after the rain stopped about noon today. Fairly continuous but mostly smalls again. Less size to the nicer ones too. Caught 50+ and brought 14 home. Local Akron area lake. Small & med plastics 2½‘ under a bobber in 5-8 fow. Water was 70-74 deg.


----------



## nixmkt

Frustrating morning. Slower and had to search around for them. Caught 38 but only two were 9” or just over. Still fun catching them. Pretty much over for me though. Need to get gardens going and yard work is progressing to full tilt. All in all still did pretty good considering the unconventional weather with the numerous extreme temperature swings we had this season.


----------



## set-the-drag

You'll squeeze a couple more trips out! You get the award this year so far for sure


----------



## set-the-drag

Going for it later 🤞


----------



## set-the-drag

Went last minute after work yesterday. 4 dozen minnows in 3 hrs 19 keepers one 15" it was on


----------



## Bprice1031

set-the-drag said:


> Went last minute after work yesterday. 4 dozen minnows in 3 hrs 19 keepers one 15" it was on


Pics or it didn't happen..........


----------



## set-the-drag




----------



## Doboy

LOL,,,, B,,, 'WE' don't need any PROOF from Johnny! ;>)


----------



## set-the-drag




----------



## set-the-drag

Going to try tomorrow i think. Looks like the storms will pass through early


----------



## nixmkt

Bprice1031 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen..........


Seem to remember someone else noting that! 



Doboy said:


> LOL,,,, B,,, 'WE' don't need any PROOF from Johnny! ;>)


I dunno, recall some talk that hasn’t come to full fruition yet.  

Starting to have withdrawal but still lots of garden stuff to get done yet.  Nice to see some still getting them.


----------



## set-the-drag

What the hell happened to everyone! Either y'all are being guarded with how good its going or not fishing... Hard to believe the later.


----------



## set-the-drag

And B... You should know i only like to picture gloat when i get a bunch of piggys! I give honest reports everyone has seen a bunch of 9" crappie in there basket haha


----------



## set-the-drag

Side note. My dogwood just started blooming today🤔


----------



## Zach Jones

Same here my dogwood just started to bloom also.


----------



## set-the-drag




----------



## Bprice1031

set-the-drag said:


> Side note. My dogwood just started blooming today🤔



Sounds like you better get after them again pretty soon!!!!


----------



## set-the-drag

Planning to tonight


----------



## set-the-drag

Welp this rain did what i didn't think it would as of yesterday so no go for this guy. Might sneak out one of these evening this weekend


----------



## set-the-drag

Awful quite today


----------



## Specwar

I’ve heard it said that “ men of few words excel often”.


----------



## set-the-drag

🤫


----------



## set-the-drag

Holliday weekend nobody is fishing


----------



## set-the-drag

He who says few words catch the most


----------



## nixmkt

set-the-drag said:


> Holliday weekend nobody is fishing


That's because they know that all of them have been caught already!


----------



## Lil' Rob

Son and I took 25 good crappie today 10" or better...3 Fish Ohio's...propably handled 3x that in dinks...Road Runners and floating jigs with twister tails...also on bare hook...all with minnow (a few with Gulp minnows)...red was the leading color today.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

